# TOT one day late - let's have a poo photo fest



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This is how happy Beemer is to see me when I got home today. Lexi is just yawning (I'm pretending she's happy to see me though). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

Jasper 10 weeks old.


----------



## jeanette (May 10, 2015)

Mazie waiting for breakie this morning 11 weeks and growing love her even with all those razor sharp weapons disguised as teeth


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

My flower poo and then her just relaxing on the deck.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear watching the sunset, checking out the pond, showing off his new 'do.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

I have been trying to post pictures, but just keep getting the message that the file is too big and the MIME is wrong!! All double Dutch to me - help, please.
Jan & Honey


----------

